# Pet Peeves



## ExSarge (14 Jul 2006)

These are some of those petty little annoyances that will some day drive me postal! 



 Guys (civilians) that wear their hats in doors. Show some breeding; take your cap off!
 People that use the “F” word constantly. A Sergeant Major once told me (while reaming me a new one for using profanity) “Profanity is a crutch for those who have a limited vocabulary and lack imagination!”
 People who feel the need to interrupt a face to face conversation to answer a cell phone! Let it ring, that’s why they invented voice mail!
 Women with tattoos! It’s a fad, taste will change! That cute little butterfly on your butt will look like a Mothra by the time your 50! (for you young folks, that’s a reference to a Japanese Si Fi character of the sixties) Frankly, no one is going to want to see it then anyway!
 Wives that get upset when you keep dating after you get married! Who said marriage has to be exclusive? 
 People on these forums that flame and insult others but become indignant and defensive when they in turn are criticized! Suck it up people! If you look hard enough for an insult you will find one! Stop looking! 
 People that interrupt your best BS war story to ask, “Did this really happen?” Hell no it didn’t happen, we’re sitting in a bar working on the third beer! It’s a well know fact there is no truth after the second beer when two or more Airborne (or ex-airborne) get together to tell “war stories” Besides the give away is always “No s**t this really happened!” Everything else said after those words is pure crap!


Well those are some of my pet peeves. 

What’s yours?


----------



## Jake (14 Jul 2006)

People that don't take care of themselves, hygiene, exercise, clothing, stuff like that.
"MSN speak"
Poor spelling.


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Jul 2006)

Bad breath.

edit: also "msn" speak.
Overly-aggressive, dangerous drivers.
Ignorant people.
Hippies.
Overly-arrogant people.


----------



## exsemjingo (14 Jul 2006)

Capital "L" Liberals, inaccessible auto parts, and yellow booze.


----------



## Hockeycaper (14 Jul 2006)

Surveys...asking me what I don't like..... Just kidding,
Actually  new guys were were really good army cadets and think that somehow transfers to the reg force.
My wife interupting my really good war story saying," wasn't there 10 bad guys the last time you told this one...


----------



## GAP (14 Jul 2006)

People who DON'T or WON'T use *spellcheck*. Click the damn button..it makes your post look so much more intelligent. Nothing is more discouraging than to see a well thought out comment, valid points raised, only to spend 1/2 the time reading it, trying to figure out what word the person was trying to spell. Most of it is caused by the brain being 2 steps ahead of the fingers!

Preview is a wonderful option. While we are busy typing, we are completing the sentences in our heads, but often they don't get typed. Many, many times I have had to go back to a post and make small corrections in syntax, missing words, etc., to get my point across clearly.


----------



## Hot Lips (14 Jul 2006)

Well now...let me see

1. Double Standards....male/female...what's good for the goose is good for the gander (still like gentlemen though)
2. People who say they are going to do something and don't...don't bother...I don't need your lip service
3. Rude people...especially those who don't know how to say excuse me when they walk in front of you...walk on the RIGHT side people
4. Customer service...does this still exist...haven't seen it many places lately
5. People who take advantage of or disrespect the elderly
6. Totally agree with the bad breath and poor personal hygiene comments...


HL


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jul 2006)

My Pet Peeves:
People who are intolerant of other people's cultures.






















and the Dutch


----------



## chaos75 (14 Jul 2006)

1. The portion of youth today that respect no one,and think they should be able to do as they please
2. Old people who think the are entitled to everything and anything because they're old
3. People who are dishonest
4. Drivers who don't signal
5. People who drive below the speed limit, especially in the left lane
6. Soldiers or wanna-bes that think they are the next Rambo, or Uber soldier, or next Special forces hero (hint, talk to any current or ex JTF member, they don't want to look cool, don't do it for glory or money, they do it for themselves and the country)
7. The ridiculous lack of parking at Stad/Dockyard

That's it for now.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (14 Jul 2006)

People who drive under the speed limit.
People who smoke.....especially when they try and justify it to me.
People who are overweight/out of shape, yet do nothing to correct the problem.
People who ignore any advice I might give due to my age(I am only 22).
Junior officers who think that they know better then me because they are the officer, so my 5 years in mean nothing(not saying I have tons of experience, just saying).
People who strive to do the minimum, and just get by.(especially see this on the express test)

That's all I can think of for now....Oh, and ya, personal hygiene, it only takes me like 30 minutes from stepping into the shower, to walking out the door, which includes brushing teeth, washing, shaving, etc....not to hard to find 30 minutes in your morning to do that all.

Oh and the Dutch :blotto:


----------



## aluc (14 Jul 2006)

hhhhmmmmm.....probably will get flamed for this...oh well

rap music

reality TV

improper driving etiquette

fat people who choose not to slim down, but love to eat. I actually had to stop eating at the Wendy's by my place of employment every Friday because it is a fat farm in there. I got frightened....I'm only 5'8" 175 lbs.

ignorant youth  - damn I'm only 26 

baggy pants around the knees.

an overall lack of manners and social skills present today....in the big city at least.
 >

No need to go any further, I should give some other people a chance...I'm a grizzled bastard.


----------



## Korus (14 Jul 2006)

Aww, man.. I love the Dutch.. so much fun with them around in Kandahar...


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jul 2006)

pretty much everything and everyone, all the time.


----------



## Pea (14 Jul 2006)

-Idiots
-That fact that common sense should now be dubbed non-common sense
-People who have no sense of time appreciation
-People disrespectful to their parents
-People who drive like idiots (ie: too slow, in and out of lanes, almost kill you in a traffic circle, etc.)

I am sure there are more, but this shall suffice for now.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jul 2006)

Frozen microwave convenience store sandwich makers who just assume that the entire planet loves !@#$%^& mustard :-X.


----------



## Brat56 (14 Jul 2006)

My BIG peeve:

 PEOPLE WHO SIT THROUGH THE ADVANCED GREEN!  :rage: :rage: :rage:


----------



## Springroll (14 Jul 2006)

-disrespectful little punks who bully smaller, younger kids
-people who dump or abuse their animals
-people who always dwell on the negative
-people who think they own the road and take up two lanes
-people who take advantage of others, especially seniors and children
-going into a house that stinks like cat urine


I think that is it for now....


----------



## Korus (14 Jul 2006)

- People who drive H2s and H3s and think that they're "all that"


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> pretty much everything and everyone, all the time.


We love you too, Para


----------



## Juvat (14 Jul 2006)

People who bring their sickness to work for show and tell
People that are late
Those who do not keep their word.
Incompetent managers


----------



## GUNS (14 Jul 2006)

1. People that leave the rum bottle cap off.
2. Half empty beer bottles.
3. People that always miss the toilet bowl
4. People that don't flush.
5. People who haven't seen their penis in 20 years.
6. Butt-crack.
7. People that finish your sentence for you.
8. People who smoke.
9. People who fart as if it is a normal thing to do. ( not good when done during inspection, I laugh alot)
10. People that laugh alot.


----------



## aluc (14 Jul 2006)

> People who drive H2s and H3s and think that they're "all that"



+1


----------



## Shamrock (14 Jul 2006)

Deleted at members request.


----------



## Sindy (14 Jul 2006)

- someone who gets the last drop of coffee and doesn't bother making a fresh pot
- someone who thinks the butt can is a trash can (even know there is a trash can beside it)
- lazy people who gets all frustrated if you ask them to do something
- lazy people who use the f... word when you ask them to do something
- Annoying Dutch   when they always talk in dutch, and then talk to you in dutch... I've been working with them for 5 months... didn't learn dutch so far   they are OK!

I think that's it for today!


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Jul 2006)

1. Young know-it-alls
2. Old know-it-alls
3. Women know-it-alls
4. Men know-it-alls
5. Meatheads (not MP's we all know the difference)
6. The Hitler Youth aka Cadets ;D 
7. Officers
8. Senior NCO's
9. Did I miss anyone? ??? ;D


----------



## karl28 (14 Jul 2006)

My pet peeve is people who think there smart enough to own wireless technology but don't know  there back side from a whole in the ground   ;D  reed my profile you will understand why its a pet peeve LOL


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2006)

karl28 said:
			
		

> My pet peeve is people who think there smart enough to own wireless technology but don't know  there back side from a whole in the ground   ;D  reed my profile you will understand why its a pet peeve LOL



 ;D

My pet peeve is people who think they're smart enough to own wireless technology but don't know  their back side from a hole in the ground.   ;D  If you read my profile you will understand why it's a pet peeve LOL

 ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Jul 2006)

karl28 said:
			
		

> My pet peeve is people who think there smart enough to own wireless technology but don't know  there back side from a whole in the ground   ;D  reed my profile you will understand why its a pet peeve LOL


Tech support? I feel your pain, deeply.


----------



## Pea (14 Jul 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Tech support?



My cup holder built in my CPU is all sticky from pop. How do I get a new one?  ;D (not kidding, good buddy of mine got that call about his CD ROM)


----------



## Jake (14 Jul 2006)

> Reality TV


+1


> People who dump or abuse their animals


+1


> Half empty beer bottles.


+1


> We love you too, Para


+1
People who litter, and really anything that is bad for the environment.
Trappers
Hunting
Jack Layton


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Jul 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> My cup holder built in my CPU is all sticky from pop. How do I get a new one?  ;D (not kidding, good buddy of mine got that call about his CD ROM)


What... in like 1991 or something?


----------



## Centurian1985 (14 Jul 2006)

- People who don't use common sense because it didn't get issued to them or it wasn't on sale at Walmart. 

- People who answer cell phones during dinner and then expect everyone to be quiet while they are talking.

- Micro-managers who want it done exactly how they would have done it, if they had the initiative to actually do it.

- Managers/Officers who interfere with training instead of letting the employees/soldiers learn how to do it for themselves.

- Bullies and intellectual snobs of any kind.

- People who label me a dinosaur when I write in capitals because they consider it to be 'shouting'.    

- Protesters who think Canada invaded Haiti. 

- Drivers who don't signal when they suddenly slow down and turn as part of a twisted attempt to retain a tactical advantage.  

- Losers who drive their cars down main streets with loud music thumping in a pathetic attempt to pick up girls. 

- People with no sense of humour or concepts of irony. 

- Price-gouging oil companies.

- Officers/NCOs/Managers who think that screaming and swearing at their subordinates is a good leadership example. 

- The two-beer-rule in effect on all deployments. 

- MP's who waste time trying to catch people who drank more than 2 beers instead of rooting out enemy informants in the camps. 

- People who tailgate you when you are doing the speed limit. 

- Cops who tailgate you when you are doing the speed limit or who don't wear their seat-belts.

- Politicians and lawyers who spend most of their time figuring out ways to get around laws instead of obeying them. 

- People who think I qualify for the old-age discount just because I have grey hair.


----------



## Sheerin (14 Jul 2006)

- people who get what they want by whining
- people who say "Oh you study archaeology... I love dinosaurs"
- Tim Horton's reducing the size of their doughnuts 
- Credit Cards
- people who can't drive
- those annoying "suped' up Civics... It will be a cold day in hell before I concede that civics' are 'cool'


----------



## rz350 (14 Jul 2006)

People who think that there is only ever one way to do something correctly(their way), in all situations.

People who think that because I have fun modifying my car that I am stupid and run little children over. (Even tho I have more fun doing the modification it self then driving it afterwards)

Girls who dismiss me as soon as I say I only work part time, not full time. 

People who claim that Canada is intolerant and oppressed, without so much as reading about (never mind going to) somewhere else.

People who hold a irrational hatred of Europe (and in particular France)


----------



## karl28 (15 Jul 2006)

George Wallace  thanks man sorry about the type O but like the profile states Tech support not English major LOL   ;D


----------



## Chimo (15 Jul 2006)

[] Smokers that think the world is their asstray.

[] Soldiers that dodge deployments by always DAGing Red.

[] Civilians in uniform, taking their pay every two weeks and do nothing but ***** and moan and act like civilians in uniforms.

[] People that think Canada's "traditional" role is peacekeeping.

[] People that talk during movies that I paid 8 bucks to see and another 10 bucks for a popcorn and pop.

[] Teens that talk loud and use the "F" word frequently.

[] Poor customer service.

[] Companies that book appointments to come to your house between 0800 hrs and 1200 hrs. Can't they estimate a little closer then that?

[] Telephone surveys.

[] People that think we invaded Afghanistan, and are only there to support the imperialistic United States Empire, then they couldn't show you where Afghanistan is on a world map.

[] All Liberals.

[] All NDPers.

[] Shiela Copps.

[] Scott Taylor and the  Esprit de Corps Magizine.

[] People with long lists of pet peeves.


----------



## camochick (15 Jul 2006)

I think people are my biggest pet peeve. There are way too many idiots in the world, and the number is growing daily.  :threat:


----------



## GAP (15 Jul 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> I think people are my biggest pet peeve. There are way too many idiots in the world, and the number is growing daily.  :threat:



New Liberal members....leadership? convention this year...they are reproducing   ;D


----------



## aluc (15 Jul 2006)

Bob Rae 

Olivia chow

Gilles duceppe

mayor miller

no neck juice pigs who never get off all he equipment at the gym, and then walk around flexing and throwing looks at everyone (look at me , l0ok at how huge and impressive I am.....how do I spell gym)


----------



## MRT86ASU (15 Jul 2006)

WEDGES BEING WORN WITH CADPAT.


----------



## karl28 (15 Jul 2006)

Bob Rae Him a pet peeve how so I got two weeks of March break cause of him Yes I am old LOL Just kidding   ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Jul 2006)

Plastic packaging that requires 2 blocks of C4 and a thorough knowledge of thermoplastics to get your mp3 player out of it in the BestBuy parking lot.


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Jul 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Plastic packaging that requires 2 blocks of C4 and a thorough knowledge of thermoplastics to get your mp3 player out of it in the BestBuy parking lot.


On that note:
CD Packaging (that damned-near-impossible-to-open-without-a-machete plastic)


----------



## Centurian1985 (15 Jul 2006)

Octavianus said:
			
		

> no neck juice pigs who never get off all he equipment at the gym, and then walk around flexing and throwing looks at everyone (look at me , l0ok at how huge and impressive I am.....how do I spell gym)



 :rofl: I knew people like that!


----------



## medicineman (16 Jul 2006)

Stupid people.

The lack of ammunition available to deal with said stupid people.

The human rights that prohibit me from being allowed to call stupid people stupid in public and the NDA for prohibiting me from doing the same to superiors.

Stupid people that get upset about being called stupid - one would think that said people would want to know they were stupid so that they could resolve the issue.

Spleen smaller.

MM


----------



## jasper (16 Jul 2006)

All very good pet peeves. I also seem to dislike many of the same things. I'll add these few to the list.

 1. People who truely believe their shit does not stink.....and are unable to comprehend otherwise. Those same holier than thou group as mentioned previously.

 2. People who figure their time is more valuable than yours.

 3.Cigarette butt throwers.( shamefully, I still smoke, however have a pocket full of field stripped butts at the end of the day.)

 4. Liars,(especially those who swear on the bible, not that I am particularly religious.) theives, judges, (not in the legal sense).

 5. Whiners, who do nothing for themselves to solve their paticular situation, (as previously mentioned, I am sure.).


----------



## navymich (16 Jul 2006)

Yes, I know by regulations it is allowed, but a big peeve of mine is when females wear their hair in a braid, or even worse in 2 braids, while in DEUs.  In workdress, fine, but let's look more professional please when we're dressed up!


----------



## Gunner (16 Jul 2006)

> Yes, I know by regulations it is allowed, but a big peeve of mine is when females wear their hair in a braid, or even worse in 2 braids, while in DEUs.  In workdress, fine, but let's look more professional please when we're dressed up!



Someone sounds like a dinosaur....


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (16 Jul 2006)

1 )  Manager Speak - IE  "maybe" means "on a cold day in hell" and "I'll look into why you're missing 12 hours on your paycheque right away" translates into "I'll get your money after I get a bonus for reducing the payroll and ****ing you out of dental benefits because you don't work the required number of hours per month"

2 ) Files that disappear.  Gee it took three months from when you said you sent the file to the time another department received it.  Who to believe,  who to believe. 

3 ) Coin operated dryers that don't dry a regular sized laundry load with only one payment.  

4 )  People who speak only one language,  and can't do it well. 

5 )  Getting called a TOON by my reg force friends.  

6 )  French speakers that tell you that what you said was wrong, but wont tell you how to say it properly.  (Seriously, every other language group will help learners develop.)  This includes people who think my accent is to much like in France,  not Canadian enough, but wont suggest how I should improve.

7 )  People who order some weird *** drink and are shocked when you come back and say "I have no idea what that is" (not in my reference book with 2000+ drinks)  and then reply "Oh, it is peach schnapps,  orange juice and cranberry juice"  (Sex-on-the-beach for those who didn't know)  Or people who tap a loonie on the counter after they've been cut off :blotto: (yea buddy that will help) or women who flash me to get a free drink.   

8 )  Spell checks that don't have the word loonie.  

I have more,  I work with people all day...  (but a start)


----------



## Centurian1985 (17 Jul 2006)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> 5 )  Getting called a TOON by my reg force friends.



As a member of the wiped out saurian breed, can you define 'TOON' for me?  not familiar with that term...



			
				Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> 7 )  ... or women who flash me to get a free drink.



Does this imply that they succeed, or that they think they will succeed?  Either way, I dont see how this is a bad thing...   ;D


----------



## aluc (17 Jul 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> :rofl: I knew people like that!



Sadly...so do I! 


 ;D


----------



## bison33 (17 Jul 2006)

RMS clerks(a few anyways) who see you standing there but say squat or say they are busy...but when Captain Joe Schmo stands beside you...it's "yes sir, how can I help you?"  God, that pisses me off...of course I don't hold back...managed to have the SWO and the CO on a couple of occasions pop their head out of the office after some sarcastic comments to one particular clerk we had...might have been easier to say nothing but this happened to near everyone in the Sqn....but we had the last laugh when they posted her sorry butt to an army unit >


----------



## bubba (17 Jul 2006)

I hate cats in the house.  I get really pissed off when my paycheck is screwed up. I definitly do not like warm beer.I do not like the intellectual type bullies on the keyboards,just cause you can type it don't make you a bad ass. >


----------



## aluc (17 Jul 2006)

moochers who make a career out of mooching. Oh, they know they're mooching, but they have so little dignity that they continue doing so anyway. It's like a disease. Because you have more money than them, they believe  you should pay for them. Maybe it's not a disease, but more of a state of mind, an ideology if you will. (moochism, moochocracy?)


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jul 2006)

Moochismo, in Spanish.


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Someone sounds like a dinosaur....


I am dinosaur, hear me roar. ;D

And this was evidenced this morning by another pet peeve, members in uniform that figure they can carry their kit bags, back packs etc, slung over one shoulder, and usually their right (as opposed to left) one too.  And then getting the reply back after being picked up "yeh yeh, okay" or "oh lighten up".  Happy Monday everyone. :rage:


----------



## Sharpey (17 Jul 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> As a member of the wiped out saurian breed, can you define 'TOON' for me?  not familiar with that term...



"Toon"

Reserve Soldiers are known as "Weekend Warriors." Sunday falls on a weekend. Sunday morning is known for it's morning cartoons. Mash that all together and round it down, you get the term "Toon." 

Now, how "Mow Mow" came about, I do not know.


----------



## chrisf (17 Jul 2006)

"Mo Mo" probably came from "Mo" which in turn came from the "Mo'litia".

All those terms drive me nuts...

That and people who manage to piss on every surface of a porta-pottie or out-house except into the bowl itself... I swear, if I ever find just one of these people and catch them in the act... I'm not going to say a thing, but I will go to their home and piss all over their washroom.


----------



## Trooper Hale (17 Jul 2006)

In Australia they call Reserves "Choco's". Meaning Chocolate Soldiers, from the idea that they'll melt in the sun. I've also heard "Sweat's" or "Swats" over here as well when talking about reserves. Any idea what thats about?


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

Hale said:
			
		

> In Australia they call Reserves "Choco's". Meaning Chocolate Soldiers, from the idea that they'll melt in the sun. I've also heard "Sweat's" or "Swats" over here as well when talking about reserves. Any idea what thats about?



Naval reservists here are called SHADS~Summer Holiday After Dinner Sailors.  (although the original reasoning was that SHAD was short for SHADOW, as in a reservist shadowing their reg force counterpart).  SWAT might be similar~Summers, Weekends, And Thursdays??


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jul 2006)

SWAT = some weekends and thursdays


----------



## Sig Mullet (17 Jul 2006)

- Bad primers
- Stopages
- Empty magazines (wheres my Hollywood mag with infinite ammo)
- non smokers (yes I'm polluting the air, now get back into your SUV while your wife's driving the truck and little Timmy has the mustang)
- Being asked if I'm a reservist after telling someone I'm in the Army :skull:
- Reservists :dontpanic:
- Foreplay (it can be skipped with the right amounts of lube)
- Getting my ass handed to me by a 13 year old snot nose punk in a video game and have him refuse my challenge to pistols at dawn
- Getting my ass handed to me by a 13 year old snot nose punk in a video game and have him accept my challenge to pistols at dawn but later backs down when he realizes that I don't mean in the game
- Bras with more than one hook ( I want a rucksack Velcro quick release)

*Disclaimer for the humourless: Its a joke*

Except the reservist part, I really hate those guys ;D


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

Sig Mullet said:
			
		

> Except the reservist part, I really hate those *guys* ;D


So the girls are okay then?


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> So the girls are okay then?


apparently, only if they come with velcro


----------



## c.jacob (17 Jul 2006)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> women who flash me to get a free drink.



  If it bugs you that much. Send them this way


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (17 Jul 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> If it bugs you that much. Send them this way



Okay time to clarify,   yes I'm downtown Toronto - no not on Richmond street.  I don't like hoochies.  (which I define as a women with so little self respect as to flash a total stranger in public for a 12 dollar drink)  If you want them,  I'd be happy to send them your way - get your wallet out though.

more pet peeves

1)  Homeless people who walk and stand in your way,  trying to intimadate money out of you.

2) Gettting hit on at the gym.

3) Roomates who ask me to pay rent in the middle of the month to solve their cash flow issues


----------



## Sheerin (17 Jul 2006)

> 3) Roomates who ask me to pay rent in the middle of the month to solve their cash flow issues



+1, i've had that happen a few times, both with rent and other things like paying for Internet/cable.  My last housemate had the gaul to ask me if I could pay her for the next three months of internet (Feb, March April) the day after I paid the Januaryone (which was paid 10 days early).  The reason why she wanted the money up front was becuase she had wasted the last $1200 of her OSAP on a trip to Montreal.  Of coruse she didn't tell me that part, I heard that from a friend who said she went a little overboard in the Casino there.


----------



## chrisf (17 Jul 2006)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> Okay time to clarify,   yes I'm downtown Toronto - no not on Richmond street.  I don't like hoochies.  (which I define as a women with so little self respect as to flash a total stranger in public for a 12 dollar drink)  If you want them,  I'd be happy to send them your way - get your wallet out though.



If you're paying $12 for a drink, I would think you've got the option for another pet peeve...


----------



## fourninerzero (18 Jul 2006)

Homeless People who Shit while leaning against my car to do it,

A homeless guy eating a 12 dollar quiznos sandwhich and asking for money for food.

being told I'm being held "morally responsible" to realize the wars I'm involved in are just for American imperialism.

Bar Stars. any gender.

bar bouncers lettign in underage girls with Fake IDs knowingly, and then questioning my mil IDs validity.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> So the girls are okay then?


Reservist chicks rock ;D


----------



## Springroll (18 Jul 2006)

Going to add to my previous list now:

-people putting THEIR stuff on MY desk and cluttering it all up(specifically my husband). 
-people not putting my clie on the charger after they have drained the battery(specifically my kids).
-people not cleaning up their dog's poop on my lawn after it was done "doing it's business" (I will put some sort of electrified fence up if the lady with the sheltie doesn't start cleaning up after her dog. Either that or will put all of her dogs crap into a bag and let it ferment in the heat, then take it to her house and leave it on the door step or by an open window > )


----------



## navymich (18 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Reservist chicks rock ;D


 > Thanks Von G...  :-*


----------



## NavComm (18 Jul 2006)

lazy people
people who use public washrooms and throw used paper towel on the floor (Nelles block female heads are disgusting)
people who use public showers and leave their garbage behind - ie empty conditioner from their recent bad dye job
rude people
thieves
druggies
bad drivers
slobs
fat people that crowd you on the SkyTrain
vandals
people who abuse the welfare/ui/wcb or any other social-welfare programs
MIR commandos

whoaaa I feel much better now!


----------



## TMM (18 Jul 2006)

Fast food places where staff think it's okay to make my sandwich whilst wearing the same gloves they used at the til. 

What's with the bunnies? That's my peeve!


----------



## navymich (18 Jul 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> What's with the bunnies? That's my peeve!



Get a  bunny, you know you want a bunny too. ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Jul 2006)

My Pet Peeve...


THOSE DAMN BUNNIES!

Reserveist.
Reservist chicks!
The Navy

*Note 2 are real peeves.. 2 are jokes you figure out which.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Get a  bunny, you know you want a bunny too. ;D


Although Reservist Chix may rock, bunnies SUCK!  They don't even taste good, or go well with Ketchup!!!!!!!


----------



## TMM (18 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> They don't even taste good, or go well with Ketchup!!!!!!!



Add Slivoviča to the bunny - anything is tasty with fire water.


----------



## navymich (18 Jul 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> My Pet Peeve...
> 
> 
> THOSE DAMN BUNNIES!
> ...



Why's everybody always picking on me.... :'(


----------



## GAP (18 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Why's everybody always picking on me.... :'(



Jeez....your rabbits are multiplying already??? wow!   Mine hasn't...I wonder if it's floppy ears?


----------



## navymich (18 Jul 2006)

With all of these bunny comments, it appears this thread is turning into *Pet* Peeves, vice Pet *Peeves*....damn rabbit just won't die.  Er, wait, maybe that's a good thing


----------



## ExSarge (18 Jul 2006)

In the imortal words of Elmer Fudd; "Dat dastardly wabbit, I hate dat wabbit!"


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2006)

My pet peeve is how everyone keeps ruining threads with this stupid rabbit shyte. :

Yeah, and my other is not having fun.


----------



## GAP (18 Jul 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yeah, and my other is not having fun.



we noticed....


----------



## ExSarge (19 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> They don't even taste good, or go well with Ketchup!!!!!!!




Maybe it's the way you are skinning them out? Have you tried sticking them under the rear wheels of your vehicle, revving the engine and popping the clutch? It's like popping a grape seed; they come out clean as a whistle! Tip: save the skins, they make great fluffy slippers!

Shot on the run, served on a bun! Now that’s eating!	

Warning: Hunting the bunny with crew served weapons is not allowed. (The holes left in the skin make it hard to make slippers!)


----------



## Chaz (20 Jul 2006)

Howdy,

- People who think they are smarter just because they are older
- Having someone totally ruin a generally good day
- Waiting for the number 2 for 45 mintues then watch as three of them come at once (friggin oc transpo :threat
- People who chat on their cell phones really REALLY loud
- Parents who can't control their children
- Kids walking around in pants that make them look like they shat themselves 
- Those goddamn sensors that beep when you walk out the doors of a store (I work at Shopper's and 
I hear those things like a hundred times a shift)
Thank God I have my CFAT in a week, I can't wait to get the hell out of that place.
Cheers


----------



## Jake (24 Jul 2006)

People who talk to you like you're stupid just because you work in a factory (for now), supervisors and co-workers included.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (25 Jul 2006)

Military people (I can forgive Civis) that refer to soldiers as bodies. 
My usual response....I first heard it from my Sgts Major...."Bodies go in bags soldiers go in uniform"


----------



## Cliffy433 (25 Jul 2006)

Urine on the blue rocket's seat +1, +1000 on a MEDICAL unit Ex!!!
The general filth of public restrooms - but that's related to the general inconsiderate-ness* of society methinks
Over political-correctness, the pendulum has swung TOO far
Men who don't respect the urinal-gap and set up right beside me in an otherwise vacant washroom.
Spitting in public - in the field, ok, there's dust, bugs, etc, and when you're sick into a kleenex or toilet, but why on the sidewalk?  Or worse yet, running down walls/windows/signs.  Makes me want to vomit.
Members of a stereotyped group who perpetuate the stereotype.
RAWLCO radio group in Saskatchewan - they own/operate something like 90% of the urban radio stations and only own about 10 CDs
Spanking a child is NOT abuse... _two paragraph rant removed_... I can actually remember the last time I was spanked.  My mom was crying - that was the day I learned what she meant everytime she said, "This hurts me way more than it hurts you."  I still made mistakes, but never that big again.

Hmmm... I think most of mine have been numerous threads, or off-shoots on this site previously...

*Yay!  I invented a new word!

tlm.


----------



## rogsco (26 Jul 2006)

1. People who say they hate stupid people, as if by some divine intervention they have been anointed as the arbiter who decides who is stupid and who isn't. Unless of course the stupid people really are stupid.

2. Slagging officers just because they are officers.

3. Neighours who let their children trample my lawn and garden and then get annoyed when I let my dog pee on their lawn (while gleefully telling them what darlings their little children are).

4. Vacillating imbeciles beyond all endurance.

5. Peeple who wont youse spel chek or correkt grammer in they're posts.

6. KILL the bunnies. They are good eating with a nice light lemon pepper sauce.

 ;D


----------



## GAP (26 Jul 2006)

rogsco said:
			
		

> 6. KILL the bunnies. They are good eating with a nice light lemon pepper sauce.
> ;D



MURDERER !!!!

people who  KILL the bunnies


----------



## medicineman (26 Jul 2006)

rogsco said:
			
		

> 1. People who say they hate stupid people, as if by some divine intervention they have been anointed as the arbiter who decides who is stupid and who isn't. Unless of course the stupid people really are stupid.



1.  I only hate stupid people who really are stupid.

2.  I was annointed as but ONE of MANY such arbiters. 


MM


----------



## gaspasser (26 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> My pet peeve is people who think they're smart enough to own wireless technology but don't know  their back side from a hole in the ground.   ;D  If you read my profile you will understand why it's a pet peeve LOL
> 
> ;D


Ouch, GW  +1  
Pet peeve, people who can not spell and do not use spell check.


----------



## Brat56 (27 Jul 2006)

People who forward e-mails with a million names befor you can read the message :threat:


----------



## c.jacob (27 Jul 2006)

Brat56 said:
			
		

> People who forward e-mails with a million names befor you can read the message :threat:



And on that note.  Chain mail.


----------



## rogsco (27 Jul 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> 1.  I only hate stupid people who really are stupid.
> 
> 2.  I was annointed as but ONE of MANY such arbiters.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I too was so annointed, weren't we at the same annointment ceremony?

 :king:


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Jul 2006)

I dont have a pet peeve any more, since the bunny madness is over and done with  :blotto:


----------



## big bad john (27 Jul 2006)

Trolls and self righteous know it alls.


----------



## GAP (27 Jul 2006)

mbaker said:
			
		

> I don't have a pet peeve any more, since the bunny madness is over and done with  :blotto:



You may have killed them off temporarily, but they reproduce rapidly....they WILL come back  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Jul 2006)

> You may have killed them off temporarily, but they reproduce rapidly....they WILL come back


Thats when we issue the C4  ;D


----------



## Jake (27 Jul 2006)

> And on that note.  Chain mail.


+1
Laziness


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Jul 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> self righteous know it alls.



Alright BBJ I'll stop posting, no need to get personal  ;D


----------



## big bad john (28 Jul 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Alright BBJ I'll stop posting, no need to get personal  ;D



LMAO


----------



## aluc (31 Aug 2006)

I just remembered one.....yawing in public without covering one's mouth. Especially those big yawns that contort your whole face....


----------



## Centurian1985 (2 Sep 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> And on that note.  Chain mail.



Chain mail can be quite useful against a sharp knife!   ;D


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Chain mail can be quite useful against a sharp knife!   ;D



*groan*  :


----------



## Danjanou (2 Sep 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Chain mail can be quite useful against a sharp knife!   ;D



Speaking from experience Centurian? ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Sep 2006)

Ready for another? No? Too bad.... That frickin' Story thread, it has morphed into a monstrosity that should have been terminated in the test tube.  How long before it becomes self aware, and devours our entire Cyber Home Station? Kill it now, I say!


----------



## Amos (10 Nov 2006)

Stupid people
My brother in law...who is dutch, and who does not respect the Canadian military and our veterans!  
Animal abusers  >   
Citizens, especially immigrants who moan  :crybaby: about Canada....GET THE F--K OUT THEN!        
Stupid people!   ;D


----------



## Brat56 (11 Nov 2006)

Here, Here on that one!


----------



## safeboy43 (11 Nov 2006)

People who say that the CF is a gang of lowlifes and illiterates. 

Liberals

Jack Layton 

In other words, just plain idiots ;D


----------



## 043 (11 Nov 2006)

People who don't shut the hell up the entire Remeberance Day service;
People who leave early from the Rememberance Day service.


----------



## Paik (11 Nov 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> People who don't shut the hell up the entire Remeberance Day service;
> People who leave early from the Rememberance Day service.



+1

Also, men who don't take their hats off during O Canada.


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Nov 2006)

My Pet Peeves:
Governors-General who don't know the words to God Save the Queen, or, those who do know the words and fail to sing them at National Events at which its played, whilst the sitting Prime Minister, his wife and his kids do know the words and sing them at said National Events.


----------



## xo31@711ret (12 Nov 2006)

My brother in law...who is dutch, and who does not respect the Canadian military and our veterans!

Man, I'm surprised being that he's Dutch; every vet I've talked to says us Canucks are well respected - must be a very young dude....


----------



## Amos (12 Nov 2006)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> My brother in law...who is dutch, and who does not respect the Canadian military and our veterans!
> 
> Man, I'm surprised being that he's Dutch; every vet I've talked to says us Canucks are well respected - must be a very young dude....


I know eh!  Can't figure him out and don't care to!  No, he's 61!  A year after my dad (WWII vet) died, he and my mom got into a squabble and somewhere in there he informs her that he never liked my dad anyway!  What an A-hole....the funny part is, he ended up saying the same to me (he never liked me) about a month ago when I was defending the guys/gals over in Afghanistan.  I just clapped my hands together for him, while he was walking out of the house!  I'm just like my dad!  ;D
I know, he's the exception to the rule...most Dutch love Canadians....


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Nov 2006)

Maybe that Dutch fellow belonged to a family that was rather supportive of the Germans?  You know, the ones who joined  _34.SS-Freiwilligen-Grenadier-Division Landstorm Nederland_ and the like.  I don't know.  I'm just saying is all...


----------



## tlg (12 Nov 2006)

Parents that all of a sudden out of the blue care about their sons/daughters. It's a disgrace to said son/daughter.


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Nov 2006)

People who think that I love them  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (12 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> My Pet Peeves:
> Governors-General who don't know the words to God Save the Queen, or, those who do know the words and fail to sing them at National Events at which its played, whilst the sitting Prime Minister, his wife and his kids do know the words and sing them at said National Events.


I do believe that the only people who do not sing "God Save the Queen", are the Queen and the GG.  The GG is the Queen's representative.
Chop me up if I'm wrong.
BYT Dvr


----------



## Jacqueline (12 Nov 2006)

bad running shoes
animal Cruelty
& coxcombs


----------



## GAP (13 Nov 2006)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> & coxcombs



which one?

Etymology: Middle English cokkes comb, literally, cock's comb
1 a : a jester's cap adorned with a strip of red b archaic : PATE, HEAD
2 a obsolete : FOOL b : a conceited foolish person : FOP


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Nov 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> which one?




The foolish conceited dandy who is proud of everything they do without having reason to feel that way.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Nov 2006)

Really? I was with you there - - I HATE those jester's caps. But you meant the _other_ definition     ;D


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Nov 2006)

What's a jester's cap?


----------



## Journeyman (13 Nov 2006)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> *What's a jester's cap? *





			
				GAP said:
			
		

> which one?
> Coxcomb
> Etymology: Middle English cokkes comb, literally, cock's comb
> *1 a : a jester's cap adorned with a strip of red * b archaic : PATE, HEAD
> 2 a obsolete : FOOL b : a conceited foolish person : FOP


----------



## p_imbeault (13 Nov 2006)

Man I love those things, they make me feel enlightned  ^-^


----------



## Klc (13 Nov 2006)

Man, I hate coxcombs so much. And onions.


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Nov 2006)

So that's what they look like...  :-X


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Nov 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I do believe that the only people who do not sing "God Save the Queen", are the Queen and the GG.  The GG is the Queen's representative.
> Chop me up if I'm wrong.
> BYT Dvr


I've heard this elsewhere as well!  

You could be on to something!


----------



## gaspasser (13 Nov 2006)

Hmmm, well the thing is; why would the Queen sing to herself about herself??????


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Nov 2006)

"Oh, I love me, yes I do
I'm the person that you knew
As Princess Liz so long ago
Now I'm sovereign, don't you know"

THAT is what the Queen could sing about herself.  I mean, rappers sing about themselves all the time, why not Her Majesty?


----------



## gaspasser (13 Nov 2006)

+1 VonG
that was Hi-larious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter (13 Nov 2006)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> What's a jester's cap?



an Air Force wedge.  

On Saturday I discovered I have a new #1 uniform pet peeve.  It's troops in uniform who aren't wearing gloves so they pull their hands up inside the sleeves of their coat to keep them warm.  To me troops who do this look like a bunch of pansies.
:


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (13 Nov 2006)

I got a new pet peeve, (after a Sunday march)

      Marching next to someone who keeps getting closer and closer - to the point where they are in between the two lines.  Really,  how hard is it to look in front of yourself and see "Oh I can look all the way down the line in the middle" and "oh I'm almost bumping into the guy next to me maybe I should wake up".


----------



## Amos (13 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Maybe that Dutch fellow belonged to a family that was rather supportive of the Germans?  You know, the ones who joined  _34.SS-Freiwilligen-Grenadier-Division Landstorm Nederland_ and the like.  I don't know.  I'm just saying is all...


Hmmm...you never know.   If he EVER bashes the military or veterans again, I will be sure to rub this idea in his face  ;D   Thank-you!


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Nov 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Nov 2006)

Here's a Pet Peeve from years ago that still fries my goatcheese: getting the name of your regiment wrong.
It was 1989, I was a Sergeant in The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment reporting into the OR at Blackdown Park.  I went up to the clerk, and she asked a variety of questions.  Name, SIN, etc.  When she asked me my unit, I replied "The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment."  I saw what she wrote, and I said "You got the name of my unit wrong."
She looked down and said "You said Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment, right?"
"Yes," I said, "but you wrote it down wrong."
She said nothing, looking at what she wrote.  Silence.  Prolonged silence.  So, I pointed out her error.
"You wrote 'the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment of Canada."
"Yeah?"
"Well, that's not the name of my regiment.  There is no 'of Canada' in its name."
"Whatever" she replied.
"That's 'whatever, _sergeant_," I replied.  "And the word 'the' is capitalised.  'THE Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment.'  Now fix it please, corporal," I said.  She did.
It may not be a good thing to tick off a clerk, but it's also not a good thing to tick off a sergeant.  I still live by that, even though I'm commissioned


----------



## Conquistador (15 Nov 2006)

People who dirty up or don't flush public toilets.
People who ask me, while in uniform, "Are you in the army?"
_The Golden Girls_
The new Macintosh computer ads
In fact, anything that is made by Macintosh pisses me off
Kids younger than 13 who have cell phones
People who don't clean up after their dogs after that take a dump on my lawn
Stepping in said dump because it's right in front of my back gate
Telemarketers, even more when they don't speak good English
People who talk to themselves
People who have bad personal hygene
People who think the world owes them something
People who are _always_ happy
The Welsh, especially the Welsh...


----------



## patrick666 (15 Nov 2006)

> People who don't clean up after their dogs after that take a dump on my lawn
> Stepping in said dump because it's right in front of my back gate



That reminds me of a movie 'The 'burbs' with Tom Hanks.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (16 Nov 2006)

Conquistador said:
			
		

> Telemarketers, even more when they don't speak good English



 :rofl:  Its funny because it is ironic.  

But seriously,   :threat: Back off the Golden girls. Insulting the Golden Girls is fighting talk where I live. 

-  I wanta be Blanch,  but I know I'm Rose.


----------



## Bigmac (17 Nov 2006)

A few personal pet peeves:

1.  White urban kids who try to dress and talk like black gangsters and add insult to injury by attempting rap. (K-Fed comes to mind) I hate rap by the way.

2.  Car stereos that are so loud the bass knocks the fur off your himalayan. You want loud stick grenades in your ears and pull the pins!

3.   Customer service persons who are obviously involved in casual conversation on the phone or with coworkers and continue when customers are waiting.

4.    Waiting in a long checkout line while a customer haggles over the ticketed price of every item, or worse, starts hauling out coupons.


----------



## BernDawg (17 Nov 2006)

Pet Peeves, service related, C1, A1, X4.
  It's called a FORAGE cap fer chissakes!  Not forge cap.
and we COURT mount our medals we don't cork them!
That fricken MSU from somewhere East of here that sets up an entire camp for an ex and sleeps in the transient quarters.
Being staff checked for the Gan and being stood down the next day. (I know, I know but I can get excited, no?)

Civvy side it's that fricken neighbours kids friends with the BOOM BOOM cars and my kids English teacher correcting her paper with the word COLOR not COLOUR.  Which leads me to people that say zee not ZED.  Drive throughs that constantly screw-up your order and don't care cause they're the only one in town.  Customer service in Wal-mart (when my other neighbour isn't working) that and their new "high speed" self check-outs.  Smokers that conveniently forget about the 10 metre rule about doorways and the ensuing mess cause I sure as hell didn't do that when I smoked.

Wow I thought this would be a 2 liner but I'd better quit before I get into an un-recoverable spin.


----------



## niner domestic (17 Nov 2006)

see above peeves

Drivers who live in Canada, in the snow belt, who every year, live in complete denial that it is going to snow here for the next 8 months and  a) wait until there is 50 cm of snow as demonstrative proof it is going to snow again and finally put on their snow tires b) who, after driving for 8 months in snow last year, have forgotten how to drive in white mud this year and c) drivers who think snow is just white mud.   

RV drivers from INN-dee-ANHA who take a family vacation up the Alcan and ride their brakes all the way down a steep grade and can't for the life of them understand why they have no brakes left  as they get up close and personal with your support the troops bumper sticker OR same RV pilgrims that insist on taking a video clip of the cute little griz cub while standing on the road, with their vehicle locked.  

And finally, how to deal with telemarketers: *warning, some language is offensive*

 http://howtoprankatelemarketer.ytmnd.com/

(somehow, I can picture Para and Infanteer doing this..LOL)


----------



## Trooper Hale (18 Nov 2006)

As a former telemarketer myself i've got to say there are far easier ways to get rid of them. Simply saying, unless they'r Indian (those buggers are persistant and get paid for each sale, i got paid $22 an hour no matter what so i couldnt of cared less!), that they've got the wrong address or pretending that you've already got what ever they'r offering will usually get them to leave you alone.
Of course saying the telemarketer is involved in the murder is definately a good way to get rid of them but its a tad time consuming now isnt it? 
Definately listen to this thing above though, thats funny as hell.


----------



## Conquistador (18 Nov 2006)

Some more peeves:

Guys with hair down to their shoulders
People who chew with their mouth open
People who spit
People who have their MP3/Walkmans so loud everyone within 100m can hear it
People who sing along to their MP3s/Walkmans, especially on the bus
The above two peeves put together
People who walk 3-across down the sidewalk making other people have to walk on the grass to get around them
People who don't drive the speed limit
People who don't shut their high beams off at night when their passing you in the opposite direction
People who enter turning lanes, then don't turn


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (18 Nov 2006)

People who smack their lips when eating.  On remembrance dunday in the mess we ordered pizza and I heard this guy all the way from another table.  If I didn't have a headache from hunger I would have stopped eating on principle.   :-X

I think in addition to the pt test,  cfat and the interviews and background checks we should make them eat in front of a panel of people and if they smack their lips they're out.


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Nov 2006)

- Kingston drivers (used to be Toronto drivers, but the people here are worse)

- People who can't look in your eyes when talking to you

- People who roll there eyes when you are talking to them

- People who eat with a hat on (big no no at my house when I was growing up)

- "Whatever"


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> - "Whatever"




-Daaah!


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Nov 2006)

Along similar lines,  when I'm giving my 15 year old an important life lesson like "Cheez Wiz goes crusty if you don't put the lid on the jar", and she replies with "meh"..... MEH?!... WTF is meh?!?  Sends me into a sharply descending anger spiral....


----------



## niner domestic (21 Nov 2006)

Oh Kat, that's right up there with, "Idunno" with shrugging shoulders.  I feel for you man with having a 15 year old around. "15" is all my husband has to say when I suggest we try and have another kid...then it all comes back to me, vividly.


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Nov 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Oh Kat, that's right up there with, "Idunno" with shrugging shoulders.



Forgot about my son's favorite "Yeah, right"


----------



## GO!!! (21 Nov 2006)

Telemarketers *were* my pet peeve, but I figured out a successful method making them _not want _ to call me.

I was quite badly hurt at work last year, which necessitated my being bedridden for a number of weeks, and at home for 3 months of sick leave. During this time, the phone rang incessantly, which is doubly bad when you require drugs to sleep.

Finally, I was so angry that I unleashed a string of profanity at a long distance phone plan salesman questioning his sexual orientation, the identity of his father and his recreational activities, all sprinkled liberally with my favorite four letter words and variances of them that would make a bosun blush. I actually blew a blood vessel in my eye I was yelling so hard. 

The telemarketer hung up on me , and I went back to sleep.

As it was also excellent stress relief, I carried on with this plan over the next month or so, and just as I had a nicely scripted 75 second rant built up, the number of calls dropped off sharply. 

After speaking with a friend of a friend, who used to be a telemarketer, I found that the companies themselves will place you on an internal "do not call" list if you subject their employees to enough verbal abuse, simply as a method of protecting them from said abuse.

This created a rather uncomfortable situation when my physiotherapist called to change an appointment, but she laughed too when I told her the whole story!


----------



## exsemjingo (21 Nov 2006)

Or you could get call display, or maybe turn off your ringer if you need to sleep during the day.


----------



## p_imbeault (22 Nov 2006)

But that hardly sounds like fun.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Nov 2006)

Getting challenged and asked to produce ID (by a slightly chubby, pushy, off duty female police officer out for a run) while marching through a local rural area, fully rucked up, on exercise with my rifle company. Comeback line that I wish I had used: "Hey lady, I'm the guy with all the machine guns, you show me YOUR friggin' ID."


----------



## gnplummer421 (22 Nov 2006)

1. People who talk alot but don't say anything,
2. Arrogant people,
3. Lazy teenagers who do nothing, and yet hold their hand out and expect money to magically appear in it,
4. Smokers who flick their cigs out the car window instead of using the ashtray,
5. People who are goody goodies on Sunday at church, but then become idiots the rest of the week,
6. People with bad breath who refuse to chew gum or eat breath mints,
7. People who speed in a 50 zone, then do 70 in an 80.
8. And.....the Germans...see no.2

Gnplummer421


----------



## condor888000 (23 Nov 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> WTF is meh?!?



According to Urban Dictionary, the word "meh" means: Indifference; to be used when one simply does not care.

So there ya go, thats what meh is.


----------



## GO!!! (23 Nov 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> Or you could get call display, or maybe turn off your ringer if you need to sleep during the day.



You have no sense of humour do you?


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Nov 2006)

They never do GO!!! they never do......


----------



## exsemjingo (24 Nov 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> You have no sense of humour do you?



Do too.  Check out www.angryflower.com.  It's funny when Bob does it, confusing and frightening when real people suggest that kind of stuff.


----------



## DFW2T (24 Nov 2006)

8. And.....the Germans...see no.2

LOL!!!!  My wife is German,.... as German as they come...she read that and totally agrees (I am in Nuremberg as I write this)....Now on to my peeve!
My wife  (when she's pXXXed off) and says Nothing wrong...why do you ask!"

Cheers to all
DFW2T


----------

